# Bicycle Insurance



## Proff42 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All, 

Can anyone suggest a good insurance company that will cover bicycles? 

I know it sounds weird but I have a couple of expensive toys and would like to insure them. 

In Australia they were covered as a part of our home contents insurance - this covered them for at home, while traveling (overseas too) and even when riding them (non racing). 

Thanks
R


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Proff42 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good insurance company that will cover bicycles?
> 
> ...


Who are you insured with? Are you sure your home insurance here doesn't cover bikes? Mine does

If not, though, you should be able to get an endorsement or rider & add the coverage to your contents insurance. In fact, that would the best route to go - that way you can specify the amount you want them covered for, as well eliminate the deductible which a normal policy is subject to


----------

